# My planted tank



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

It's been a few months now.. And thankfully all my plants are growing well.. I've had several baby plants grow.. And I put them into different areas of the tank.. To think I started with only 1 small sword plant.. And now have around 4 in the tank.. 😊.. I also split some into my other smaller planted betta tank.. Thanks for looking guys😊









Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

